# pkgdb fails after upgrade ro ruby 1.9



## apolinsky (Dec 15, 2013)

I just upgraded my Freebsd FreeBSD 8.4 with Ruby 1.9. After the upgrade I followed the directions in the UPDATING file of /usr/ports. I gave a `portmaster -o lang/ruby19 lang/ruby18` and `portmaster -R -r ruby-1.9`. The error I get is:

```
/usr/local/lib/ruby/1.9/rubygems/custom_require.rb:36:in `required cannot load such file -- pkgtools (LoadError)
```

Short of going to my backup and restoring Ruby 1.8 can someone such a solution?

Thank you.

Alan


----------



## swills@ (Dec 16, 2013)

You might need to manually rebuild the RubyGem for BDB. But I wonder: if you're using Portmaster, why are you using pkgdb at all? I think pkgdb is part of Portupgrade and isn't used with Portmaster. Perhaps you can simply remove Portupgrade and forget about pkgdb. I may be misremembering, in which case I'm sure someone will correct me.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 16, 2013)

You're right, pkgdb is part of ports-mgmt/portupgrade.  Deinstall that port, the rb-bdb port, and just use portmaster.


----------



## apolinsky (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you for all your help. I guess I'm still stuck in the old way of doing things, having started with FreeBSD 5. I have marginally started to use Portmaster and only tried to use it when I confronted difficulties with pkgdb and used the suggestions in the UPDATING file.

Alan


----------



## kpa (Dec 18, 2013)

Do not use pkgdb at all. It is not used or needed with ports-mgmt/portmaster. The UPDATING instructions are written for the two most commonly used ports management utilities, pick one, not both.


----------



## apolinsky (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you, everyone. I've never used *P*ortmaster before for port upgrading. It certainly makes life easier than what I've been using for years.

Alan


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2013)

Although there's nothing wrong with portupgrade, I've used it for many years, I think portmaster is a better tool. If only because it doesn't have any dependencies and doesn't rely on a database that's prone to corruption.


----------

